# Does UlsterBank online banking show your mortgage account?



## murphaph (30 Jan 2005)

Question in the title! Any takers?


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2005)

*Re: Does UlsterBank online banking show your mortgage accoun*

The answer is no! and neither do they show you your ub credit card accounts. This state of affairs is not likely to changes as I think they are integrating with the RBOS systems and that this will take several years. Pity.

ajapale


----------



## murphaph (30 Jan 2005)

*Re: Does UlsterBank online banking show your mortgage accoun*

Thanks ajapale,
Goddam' banks in this country! Would have been most useful for me to be able to check that online. Can't believe they don't show you their credit cards either-that's takin' the p*ss.


----------



## dubinamerica (31 Jan 2005)

*Re: Does UlsterBank online banking show your mortgage accoun*

BoI allows you to check your BoI visa on line.


----------



## rainyday (31 Jan 2005)

*Re: Does UlsterBank online banking show your mortgage accoun*

As do NIB's online banking - you can see your credit card balance & recent transactions, and your mortgage balance.


----------



## Repaymentator (31 Jan 2005)

*Re: Online banking complaints.*

Bank of Ireland won't let you check BofI credit card balances online without also opening a bank account with them.

AIB online share dealing commission is too high at 1.25%.

I'm glad to say that Ulster Bank's works with Apple Macs now (even though it is still not officially supported). Copy the ".der" private key into your home directory. No kudos to UB for this though as they probably had nothing to do with fixing the problem.


----------



## garrettod (1 Feb 2005)

*Re: Online banking complaints.*

Hi

Any idea how one goes about getting an Ulster Bank, online account ? ... have a U First account, assume one can see this ?

Cheers

G>


----------



## soy (1 Feb 2005)

*anytime*

call their 'anytime' number 1850 4 24 365 and they will tell you how to get set up.
However be warned that their online banking technology is truly terrible and can lead to much frustration.

From my experience, NIB and AIB are the best of the online banking systems.


----------



## ajapale (1 Feb 2005)

*Re: anytime*



> Their (UB) online banking technology is truly terrible



I can vouch for that. It took me weeks to sort out a Microsoft Java Vs Sun Java problem of their making.

We can only hope that RBOS sort them out quickly.

ajapale


----------



## wowser (9 Feb 2005)

*Re: anytime*



> Their (UB) online banking technology is truly terrible



Seconded!  Doesn't work with FireFox and absolutely pointless if you're travelling since you have to download s_cripts and put key files in the right place - not much fun in an internet cafe, if indeed it's even possible.


ezboard does no like the word 's cripts' it converts it to *****s Ive edited it for clarity


----------



## murphaph (10 Feb 2005)

*Re: anytime*

Yeah I've seen people completely dumbfounded when they've tried to use a different PC! AIB have at least one good hing going for them; 24hour-online is pretty slick and portable.


----------



## garrettod (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: anytime*

Thanks Soy

Got it  

Regards

G>
www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: anytime*

*pointless if you're travelling since you have to download s_cripts and put key files in the right place - not much fun in an internet cafe, if indeed it's even possible.*

Doesn't sound very secure either! Imagine people putting the key needed to access their accounts online on a shared _PC_! :eek 

Any idea why it doesn't work in _FireFox_? _PTSB_  for non _IE/Netscape_ browsers but fixed it (albeit only after adding an unintentionally ironic message about _IE/Netscape_ being recommended for "security" reasons :rolleyes ) when I and others complained and threatened to move our business elsewhere.


----------



## stuart (23 May 2005)

*Re: anytime*



			
				ajapale said:
			
		

> I can vouch for that. It took me weeks to sort out a Microsoft Java Vs Sun Java problem of their making.
> 
> We can only hope that RBOS sort them out quickly.
> 
> ajapale


 
I was looking though old searchs and came accross this

Any help would be appreciated

I recently changed from IE to firefox, eveything seemed OK but no more internet access to Ulster Bank

I hope this is the problem and that someone can help

I have tried their helpline but to no abvail

stu


----------



## mo3art (23 May 2005)

Hey stu

Try the Add-in for Firefox where you can open a site in IE in your firefox browser?  Just a thought.

Mind you, that comes from me who is still using IE for her UFirst Online Banking and Firefox for everything else (little shamed face).


----------



## stuart (24 May 2005)

I uninstalled the Java application that i downloaded and installed when first using firefox

Now Ulstar bank is working again

Cheers
Stu


----------



## kkontour (24 May 2005)

AIB is the best one I've seen, but I guess you pay for it with the bank charges.
PS.  I can insert smiles when using firefox on AAM.


----------



## RainyDay (24 May 2005)

kkontour said:
			
		

> AIB is the best one I've seen, but I guess you pay for it with the bank charges.


NIB have a great online service with zero bank charges on their Freebank account.


----------



## Novice (1 Jun 2005)

I didn't think that this questioned warranted a thread of it's own.  Clubman feel free to correct me.

I am an additional cardholder on my father's credit card account.  I normally just lodge cash over the counter to pay back anything I have spent on the card.  Is it possible to transfer funds to a credit card account using by UB on line banking?  This would make my life  much easier.

We are both with Ulster Bank.

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2005)

Novice said:
			
		

> I didn't think that this questioned warranted a thread of it's own.  Clubman feel free to correct me.



Not sure what it's got to do with me but I can't see anything wrong with this as a standalone query to be honest. What do you object to?


----------



## Novice (1 Jun 2005)

Don't object to anything.  Just didn't know if it was just starting a new thread.  I thought you governed that kind of thing.  Apologies if I'm wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2005)

Looks fine to me as a query. It's a reasonable and clear question. I'm just one of the moderators who takes care of housekeeping stuff.


----------



## mo3art (1 Jun 2005)

Well in answer to your question, yes!

You ring Anytime and set up your credit card account as a 3rd party beneficiary.  Payments take 3 days to process to the credit card account but I would add another 2 days on to be on the safe side.

HTH


----------



## npgallag (9 Jun 2005)

Anyone know what Java needs to be downloaded....when i try to log on i just get the screen searching for java but nothing happens..??


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jun 2005)

npgallag said:
			
		

> Anyone know what Java needs to be downloaded....when i try to log on i just get the screen searching for java but nothing happens..??



Java can be downloaded from Sun. Windows installation is here. Java for Macs etc. can be downloaded etc from here.


----------

